# acrylic painting



## tobyshortt (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello I would like to show my art off so people can see but don't know how? Can you help please?


----------



## tobyshortt (Dec 17, 2015)

I've done it please share


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Post your pictures not the link. It's taking too long to load it.


----------



## tobyshortt (Dec 17, 2015)

just said:


> Post your pictures not the link. It's taking too long to load it.


Sorry really don't know how to use this website


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Go to the advanced setting in the lower right of center and select the paper clip. Put your link in the space provided.


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice work Toby. I would like to see more from you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

H Toby and welcome to the forum. New sites can be so very frustrating, I know. It took me forever to figure out how to post a thread when I first joined. 

I've managed to learn the site well and would be happy to help you navigate the forum. There are informative posts on how to do things under the catagory "Getting Started with ArtistForum". Here is the post on including images in your postings:
http://www.artistforum.com/getting-started-artistforum-com/how-insert-images-into-your-posts-21426/

Your painting is very good. I love flowers and can never get enough of them. I too do a lot of my flower designs on black canvas.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

I like your painting!


----------

